# 5.11 Sureshot Watch for SOF Ruck



## ccford11 (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm looking to trade a used 5.11 Sureshot watch (TAN) for a used complete SOF ruck. Anyone want to trade PM me.

http://www.511tactical.com/All-Products/Accessories/Watches/Field-Ops-Watch-New-Design.html


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't have one of those rucks mate but heres a link to a cheap SOF ruck, OD green though.
http://www.unclesamsretailoutlet.com/Blackhawk-S.O.F.-Ruck-Pack.html


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 7, 2011)

I have lots of rucks, but I don't think I have a "SOF" one.  What are you looking for?  Or I can post some picks of what I have if you don't have your heart set on any particular one.


----------



## Florida173 (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah.. I think you should clarify what a SOF ruck is.


----------



## tmroun01 (Mar 7, 2011)

Think he means the Blackhawk "SOF" ruck. http://www.blackhawk.com/product/SOF-Ruck-Pack-Kit,134,44.htm


----------



## ben (Mar 7, 2011)

I got a nice ILBE pack I'd trade if you're not talking about that specific pack.


----------



## ccford11 (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm talking about the Blackhawk "SOF" ruck. http://www.blackhawk.com/product/SOF-Ruck-Pack-Kit,134,44.htm


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry, I don't have one of those.


----------

